# HAVE: Old Legion of the Damned Marines WANT: £££



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys, pretty simple, I have 15 of the Old LoTD marines.

Details:

1 Lascannon
3 Sergeants (CCW + BP)
1 Flamer
8 Normal Bolter dudes.
2 Missing bits

I'll say £2 for all the normal guys (inc. Lascannon, Sergeants, Flamer)
50p for the lacking bits marines.

Or £22 (+P&P) for the lot, ONO. 

Will mail anywhere.

Any Takers - PM me

Piccies:








Flamer and Sergeant guy









Some normal guys and another sergeant.









Lascannon and sergeant peeking in there and a couple of normal guys.









The guys missing bits.

Thats the condition, only a layer of paint, pretty easy to strip!

*They have been sold!*


----------

